# Snow blower paint



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Inspecting my snow blower I notice a lot of rust spots in the chute and auger area. Causing throwing distance to decrease .
I can see where it would be time consuming to dismantle the auger and sandblast this area but I think this is well worth the effort ! 
All I need is some advise on a good paint, some thing hard to with stand stone chipping ect. If you have used any types of this paint ( I would rather spray )
If possible, But willing to mix a two part epoxy . I figure if I'm going to do this job I want to do it right once.

My color now is Orange and cream ( Simplicity ) company snow blower.
I might add here It's about 18 years old and Has not failed in starting with more then two pulls. of course I do regular maintenance . oh, Ya I put a new set of wheel on it, this fall, You might say I wore the wheels off !! 

Robut


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

i wonder if it would be worth powder coating it?


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Painting a snow blower*



1910NE said:


> i wonder if it would be worth powder coating it?



That's a term I'm not familiar with.
robut


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd use some graphite-based paint. Brush on or spray on. Any paint on the inside of the impeller/auger area is going to get worn off anyway. Use paint that will make it more slick.

Farmers use this stuff all the time.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*EZ Slide*



DrHicks said:


> I'd use some graphite-based paint. Brush on or spray on. Any paint on the inside of the impeller/auger area is going to get worn off anyway. Use paint that will make it more slick.
> 
> Farmers use this stuff all the time.


Hummm I never heard of this type of paint. I see they have a spray can also!
Thanks for the heads up It just so happens there is a Tractor supply at the end of my street and a Family Home Farm Store in town also.
It's snowing here again In Michigan, Time to Start the old blower up.


Robut


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

robut said:


> Hummm I never heard of this type of paint. I see they have a spray can also!
> Thanks for the heads up It just so happens there is a Tractor supply at the end of my street and a Family Home Farm Store in town also.
> It's snowing here again In Michigan, Time to Start the old blower up.
> 
> Robut


It's interesting stuff. Just keep in mind that it won't stay permanently. 

But look at it this way: It's not going to destroy anything, and if you really don't like it, you can strip away the remainder of it (in the spring), then prime & paint with something else.


----------

